# Why over size a reel on lighter w rods



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Not a new fly guy, but definitely not an expert. I have been reading some posts and have seen several people recommend going bigger on the reel than rod wt.
Trying to figure out why?

I am about to plunge into lighter weight tackle for reds... 5/6 wt... but can't figure out why a bigger reel helps.

I have two 8 wts... one has a nautalis 6/8 and I shudder to think of putting that beast of a reel on a 6 wt.

Just curious as to what I am missing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years and years ago (when Finnor was the only high end reel around...) many of us made do with lightweight reels with little, if any, drag... Just about the only advantage available was to get a size larger reel since it’s larger diameter reel spool provided a bit faster retrieve and additional backing capacity (this was long before super braids were invented...)The reels we used, Scientific Anglers (Ststem One), Pflueger Medalist, we’re so lightweight that you didn’t notice the difference, particularly with the old fiberglass rods we used...

This is just a guess but people keep doing things long after the original reason is long gone...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Some guys like to go a little larger on reels so they can carry more backing. In most cases they still use the correct line size to pair with the rod.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I match the actual reel weight to the rod so it balances. Sometimes it’s a smaller reel and other times it’s a larger reel


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I like the faster take up of the larger spools/arbors, but only to a point. Its hard to imagine needing or wanting a really large reel on a 6 weight rod as I would use it. I’d pick something about 3.75 to 4” diameter with enough backing to get the job done on the worst day and biggest fish. I have an Orvis Mirage III on a light 7 and it’s pretty sweet. Its got about 150 of hollow core braid backing on it. I think its more than plenty and its plenty modern, IMO. Others have different needs or wants which is fine with me. 

At some point reels become man jewelry, and bigger and blingier is better for some tastes. Kinda like a diamond studded Rolex. I am guilty of this myself, but just a different taste. 

As Bob wrote above, back in the day we caught plenty of fish with reels that would be laughed at today in some internet shootout of the best reels. (by those following the latest hotness anyway) Those same reels will still land a fish for you if you operate them skillfully. That said, few if any would pick the old over the new these days.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> I match the actual reel weight to the rod so it balances. Sometimes it’s a smaller reel and other times it’s a larger reel


That^

Some folks feel a slightly heavier reel will help offset a bit of perceived swing (tip) weight. I think this is true.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I use large arbor Ross 7/8 Evolution R reels on NRX 5wt and Asquith 6wt for saltwater fish. This is a great light weight combination for casting all day and putting fly line back on the reel fast/keeping slack out of the fly line when fighting fish close to the skiff or away from the skiff on longer runs. I would use the newer light weight 7/8 reels in this application, not a Tibor Everglades or Abel Super 7/8


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks for the insight. I was guessing drag or line capacity, but didn't think about it being a counter weight or the bling factor.

With reds being my primary quarry, I wont need extra backing and I am not a bling kind of guy.
Thank you once again.
Love to hear if there are any other reasons.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

For fish that make long runs away and back at you, a larger reel helps keep up with the chaos. You wont need that on redfish, but for Permit, Bones and Tarpon it can help.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

crboggs said:


> Some guys like to go a little larger on reels so they can carry more backing. In most cases they still use the correct line size to pair with the rod.


Yep. 
Pair your 6 with the appropriate reel. Reds and trout in the bay in most cases don’t get into backing. I use an 8wt with a 7 Plus for evening rock hopping on the jetty down the road. The reel is a bit oversized for what I usually catch being trout, reds and a few snook but the line capacity helps when something big shows up.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

The line weight designation manufacturers apply to fly reels are next to meaningless. Pick your reel based on your own requirements and desires. I like reels that pick line up quickly so my reels run large. The smallest reel I own is a 4” Bauer RX5 which I use on a #6 glass rod.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm voting for line retrieve because @lemaymiami said it.... and whatever reel looks the coolest to you and won't in your price range, go with that one.
Counterweight doesn't seem too conducive to a proper cast as the reel should remain relatively still, inline with the arm and close to the wrist. This would mean the counterweight would need to be hanging off the end of your elbow. ... Disclaimer, im not a professional. ... here's an example, when i started i watched this fellas vids for technique.... check @2:45


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I prefer to match reel weight to rod weight or go one reel size smaller. The lighter weight the better. There are many scenarios to maximize line capacity. First off lengths of fly lines differ between about 90-105 feet. I believe that 150+ yards of backing is more than enough. If for some reason you want more backing you can cut off an amount of running line. As an example I fish mostly Galvan reels, but plenty of others as well, for 6 wts I like the R-5. For 8&9 wts the R-8. For 11&12 wts I use R-12. It was either R-10 or R-12 and didn’t want to drop 2 wts.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

LowHydrogen said:


> That^
> 
> Some folks feel a slightly heavier reel will help offset a bit of perceived swing (tip) weight. I think this is true.


Just to be a contrarian - I like em as light as possible with as large of a diameter for line pick up as possible - where those 2 parameters intersect is where I am most interested. I love throwing my nautilus xl max w 9wt line on my 10 wt asquith as an example


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I know Ted is shaking his head in dis approval......


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Years and years ago (when Finnor was the only high end reel around...) many of us made do with lightweight reels with little, if any, drag... Just about the only advantage available was to get a size larger reel since it’s larger diameter reel spool provided a bit faster retrieve and additional backing capacity (this was long before super braids were invented...)The reels we used, Scientific Anglers (Ststem One), Pflueger Medalist, we’re so lightweight that you didn’t notice the difference, particularly with the old fiberglass rods we used...
> 
> This is just a guess but people keep doing things long after the original reason is long gone...


What years ago I still use my SA reels. I bet their 30 years old


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Plus those big arbor reels look cool


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

MSG said:


> Just to be a contrarian - I like em as light as possible with as large of a diameter for line pick up as possible - where those 2 parameters intersect is where I am most interested. I love throwing my nautilus xl max w 9wt line on my 10 wt asquith as an example


Well to that point, the Asq example is like cheating because the swing weight on that thing doesn't take much if anything to offset.


----------

